# DIY Sprayer Build



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Im thinking about getting on this train. Spraying more and more and Im not a huge fan of the whole backpack experience. I will definitely have some questions along the way. First, Ive noticed the spreadermate, as well as a lot of other builds use the flat bottom tank. Any reason to use those vs something like this?

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727339_200727339


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Maybe a mixture of personal preference, size, availability? I have a Northstar ATV style sprayer and the tank has a flat bottom, and it ends up leaving about a half gallon that the pickup tube won't get. Wondering if anyone has built one with a conical tank?

Edit: just to add. The one you listed looks like a pretty good form factor and price. Also has mounting holes already for the pump, which can save you some time if you stick to the Northstar pumps (they are made by Everflo, same pumps but cost a little less).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Im thinking about getting on this train. Spraying more and more and Im not a huge fan of the whole backpack experience. I will definitely have some questions along the way. First, Ive noticed the spreadermate, as well as a lot of other builds use the flat bottom tank. Any reason to use those vs something like this?
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727339_200727339


The SpreaderMate is not a flat bottom tank. It tapers down to a sump where the pressure regulator discharge and pickup lines are located.

I thought about building my own. I wanted more tank capacity than the SM's 9 gallons. But I could not build a 12 gallon push sprayer, with an 80" folding boom, that also happens to spread granular product, for what i considered to be a reasonable cost vs. just purchasing the Lesco/SM combo. (I would have had to buy everything new, from the tank to the zip-ties.) It certainly helped that I already wanted to upgrade to the Lesco 80lb spreader.

Having had mine for 2+ full-seasons, it's the right tool for my lawn. If you had a 15-20,000+ sq ft lawn that has lots of steep slopes and undulations, it might not be the right tool in that case. I have used mine on my FIL's lawn, it's a bear! @Ware has a similar setup to mine and a lawn that's close to yours in size. It's often reported that on lawns that size, many just run the center two nozzles and leave the outer two folded/off. There could be some dollars saved by building your own 2-nozzle boom and going with the SM "A" model.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Each type of sprayer has its advantages and disadvantages.

A 12 gallon push sprayer is a rockstar for flat lots(its heavy loaded) with no tight fences. In reality you could go 10-12k in area with this setup. Spray fan is 2nd to none.

A 4-5 gallon backpack is very versatile but your limited to 5k and the pumps are realtively weak which may sacrafice boom performance and coverage.

What are your concerns with the backpack sprayer?

For what its worth. I have a 35 gallon, 5.5 gpm with an 80" boom, 12 gallon 5.5 gallon 80 or 60" boom. I am going to tinker with a Solo 5 gallon backpack sprayer next(add 1.5-2 gpm pump and 4 nozzle boom). I started spraying with a chapin 20v and a 2 nozzle sprayer and it just didnt seem to have enough pressure and volume.

My solo sprayer project gets started tomorrow.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use that same tank on a push sprayer i built


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I got tired of mixing 2 tank and the weight of the backpack too. I went a different approach. A Northstar on the gorilla cart with a long hose.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> I got tired of mixing 2 tank and the weight of the backpack too. I went a different approach. A Northstar on the gorilla cart with a long hose.


Interesting. What kind of hose we talking? So you just have a really long hose on the spot spray wand? I am assuming this was an after market mod, or was it from the factory like this as an ATV sprayer? If a mod, does the extra hose seem to impede on the pump's performance? I certainly see the advantages to this, not having to lug the weight around, but then again you don't get the extra coverage from multiple spray tips. I could also see the trees in my yard making the hose management a chore.

Decisions, decisions. Thanks for the suggestion of the alternative method.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I use that same tank on a push sprayer i built


Cool, thanks. Thats good validation, assuming you like it. What pump are you using and how big is your boom?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

More questions for those more experienced than I. I see most people drive sprayers with motorcycle/atv 12v batteries. I can definitely do this, but I was wondering if I may be able to use one of my many dewalt 20v cordless tool batteries. I have a few 5ah for various tools I own. On amazon I found this:

https://www.amazon.com/battery-adapter-DeWALT-connector-robotics/dp/B07HKGM78H

My thought was I could step it down to 12v. My concern would be if the dewalt batteries put out the amps needed for the pump. Have my eye on the Everflo 3.0 gpm which has a max draw of 10 amps (might go down to 2.2 gpm if I decided to only do 2 nozzle boom. ).... I just don't know how amp hours translates to amps. Is it as simple as 5 ah @ 10 amps means 30 min of run time. I have a feeling its not that simple and probably wouldn't work but if anyone more electrically inclined could weigh in I would appreciate it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@gm560 I got this. https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726348_200726348

I has the pump and everything. I change the hose to a 50ft one. I changed the wand to one that takes teejets.

70psi and 2.2gpm can do a lot of things. Trees can be an issue, but planning on the application works around it.

I use a UPS backup 12v battery.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

gm560 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > I use that same tank on a push sprayer i built
> ...


 It's a 3 nozzle with a North Star 2.2 pump.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...


Awesome, thanks. I was questioning if 2.2 gpm would be enough for 3 nozzle boom, I guess that answers that question. But now I have so many more, primarily about your picture. What is all that fertilizer stacked on? Is that shelving commandeered from a Home depot store? Did you take that stop sign specifically for the sprayer build? Do you duck and cover if a truck from the Public Works department drives by while you are spraying?

I'm just joking of course. But seriously where did you get that shelving, I'm totally jealous.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Awesome, thanks. I was questioning if 2.2 gpm would be enough for 3 nozzle boom, I guess that answers that question. But now I have so many more, primarily about your picture. What is all that fertilizer stacked on? Is that shelving commandeered from a Home depot store? Did you take that stop sign specifically for the sprayer build? Do you duck and cover if a truck from the Public Works department drives by while you are spraying?
> 
> I'm just joking of course. But seriously where did you get that shelving, I'm totally jealous.


Yeah the pump will be plenty. It's stacked ontop of a wheel chair that I use as a trailer dolly, I want to use it to make a propelled sprayer eventually.

Stop sign was found in the weeds, they deleted a entrance to a old neighborhood and left it for several months. The sprayer was made from about 5 different lawn tools. :lol:

The racks are from https://www.sjf.com/


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> What are your concerns with the backpack sprayer?


I have a Chapin 20v and dont plan on getting rid of it, but as @g-man mentioned, I often have to refill it 2 times which is kind of annoying. Probably the biggest thing for me with the backpack is no matter what I do, whenever I am done my shirt/back is wet, presumably with whatever I just sprayed. I figure using a push sprayer will help me keep anything off me, speed up the whole process of spraying closer to that of doing a granular app.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on that tank and the Everflo 2.2gpm pump. Will buy the other parts this week. Im going to go with 3 nozzle boom. The only remaining question I have is if I can use my dewalt 20v tool batteries or not. I'll do some more digging to see if its a valid plan or not.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

gm560 said:


> More questions for those more experienced than I. I see most people drive sprayers with motorcycle/atv 12v batteries. I can definitely do this, but I was wondering if I may be able to use one of my many dewalt 20v cordless tool batteries. I have a few 5ah for various tools I own. On amazon I found this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/battery-adapter-DeWALT-connector-robotics/dp/B07HKGM78H
> 
> My thought was I could step it down to 12v. My concern would be if the dewalt batteries put out the amps needed for the pump. Have my eye on the Everflo 3.0 gpm which has a max draw of 10 amps (might go down to 2.2 gpm if I decided to only do 2 nozzle boom. ).... I just don't know how amp hours translates to amps. Is it as simple as 5 ah @ 10 amps means 30 min of run time. I have a feeling its not that simple and probably wouldn't work but if anyone more electrically inclined could weigh in I would appreciate it.


That's a really interesting idea. I believe doable with the right step down DC-DC converter. Theoretical power of the 20v 5ah battery is 100wh. A pump drawing 10A at 12V is 120wh. Not sure what the nominal draw is but even at max of 10a, I think that works out to something like 50min ((100w/120wh)*60min/hr). I'm not sure how efficient converters are, there will be some losses to heat. You'll have to do some digging to find the right combination of input V, output V, and max amp.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Pulled the trigger on that tank and the Everflo 2.2gpm pump. Will buy the other parts this week. Im going to go with 3 nozzle boom. The only remaining question I have is if I can use my dewalt 20v tool batteries or not. I'll do some more digging to see if its a valid plan or not.


For what a 12V battery costs vs a converter + exposing your tool batteries to lawn chemicls, I think I'd pass on using tool batteries. Love the idea, but to be practical, you'd be better off powering the pump with an 18V motor. Now, hook up a bike speedo/GPS monitor hacked to a PWM controlled motor (like the one found in your tools...) to vary pump speed/pressure with travel speed and we might have something! :lol: (Editor's note, yah - a $5000 spray rig.... :bd: )


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled the trigger on that tank and the Everflo 2.2gpm pump. Will buy the other parts this week. Im going to go with 3 nozzle boom. The only remaining question I have is if I can use my dewalt 20v tool batteries or not. I'll do some more digging to see if its a valid plan or not.
> ...


This idea isn't really about saving money, but convenience. I always have charged up tool batteries... I also have a serious shortage of outlets in my garage. I have a feeling keeping this sprayer changed would be a nuisance for me and I love the idea of just slapping one the the lithium ions on and going to spray. The lawn chemicals on the batteries is a good point. If I go this route an enclosure of some sort may be a great idea.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I used a 12v 18 amp/hour battery for my sprayer build. Only 38$ on Amazon. I've used my sprayer 6-7 times, running a 5.5 gpm sprayer pump and an 800 gph mixing/agitation pump Simultaneously and haven't had to charge it yet. I plug it in but it still shows a full charge.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gm560 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Keep in mind, all of that (enclosures and voltage conversion) add's weight and complexity, and having to troubleshoot during a spray app is nobody's idea of fun.

My experience with having an onboard 12V battery and keeping it charged has been positive so far. I have a simple 12V smart charger, with fairly long leads. I clip it onto the battery when I'm finished spraying and it's ready to go for next time. IF, and that's a big IF, I remember, I will top it off the night before an app but my sprayer can easily cruise through my lawn twice on one charge. I have on one occasion, forgotten to re-charge the battery. I was able to spray out my 20k, and then threw my jump pack on the front of the rig and did another 20k at my FIL's place.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. I am probably making this more complicated than I need to. I have a tendency to do so. My build will start this week or next. The tank is on its way according to Northem Tool. The pump got delivered yesterday from amazon but appear to have been opened and used, took that as a warning it might be a dud and sent it back. Decided to upgrade to the 3 GPM on the replacement.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Started the build. Took apart an Scott's Elite Spreader that I never saw eye to eye with. I hated that thing from day one, but the tires arnt bad so hopefully it can handle the weight. Ging to clean it up and give it a paint job. There is no flat surface for the tank to sit on, so I am going to have to come up with a plan. I have some ideas but will probably meander around Home Depot for an hour or so tomorrow to come up with something. Meanwhile, I did the plumbing on the tank. The 3 GPM Everflow is larger than the 1 gpm or 2.2 gpm pumps that I think this tank was intended for so positioning it with the mounting holes while still getting the fittings in the molded area was a little bit of a challenge, but I think this setup works just fine. I really can't take much credit at all on figuring out the parts, I basically copied the list from @wardconnor. I hope the links in the spReadsheet earned you some commish, you certainly saved me plenty of delays, frustration, and costs. Thanks man!





I ended up ordering a 12v 18ah battery off amazon, but also got the needed parts to try out hooking up my dewalt 20v tool batteries. If that works, I will post how I did it here. If it doesn't, I will scrub all evidence of my failure from this thread.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Looking good, man!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ScottieBones said:


> Looking good, man!


Thanks!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok this is pretty cool. I got a temp set up going to try my tool batteries and the results were great. I filled the tank to 8 gallons on my sprayer and hooked up the 3 nozzle boom. Using a fully charged 4.0 ah battery I was able to spray the whole tank and I still have a full 3 bars on the battery.

Here are the parts I used if anyone cares:
Dewalt Battery Adapter: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HKGM78H/
10A Step Down to 12v: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V6X6L89
Also got a SAE Connector locally at AutoZone. Its really cheap (it was $2) and is only 18 gauge wire. I'm going to order one of higher quality for the install

My plan is to make some sort of unit to install all of this on to keep it neat. Ill also see if I can figure out some way to protect the battery from getting any chemicals on it.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

gm560 said:


> Ok this is pretty cool. I got a temp set up going to try my tool batteries and the results were great. I filled the tank to 8 gallons on my sprayer and hooked up the 3 nozzle boom. Using a fully charged 4.0 ah battery I was able to spray the whole tank and I still have a full 3 bars on the battery.
> 
> Here are the parts I used if anyone cares:
> Dewalt Battery Adapter: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HKGM78H/
> ...


That's awesome! Great idea, and nice job getting the right parts working together. I'd bet most if not all of us have a cordless tool system already, and i've seen that type of adapter for other brands. :thumbup:

Edit: as for protecting the battery and converter, you could maybe use a small plastic ammo can like this, or some other kind of similar gasketed box. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IURN5M/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_i.J.EbW3BD90C


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@ScottieBones that's a good idea. I was thinking an outdoor electrical junction box of some sort, but was questioning if I could find one large enough for the battery. Your idea might be better because even if I found one large enough, most I have seen are secured using screws and not meant for quick access, which would be something else I would need to come up with a solution for.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome @gm560!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

gm560 said:


> @ScottieBones that's a good idea. I was thinking an outdoor electrical junction box of some sort, but was questioning if I could find one large enough for the battery. Your idea might be better because even if I found one large enough, most I have seen are secured using screws and not meant for quick access, which would be something else I would need to come up with a solution for.


yeah, I have a couple of those around the house and they are pretty light weight, and would be simple to run wiring into. The lids are quick and easy too.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Do you think this tank would work for a similar build? Hard to tell the shape of it based on the technical drawing. 
https://www.plasticwatertanks.com/p/rqs24/sp0012-rt-12-gallon-rectangular-applicator-tank


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

it says sumped but cant tell if it actually is or not


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> Do you think this tank would work for a similar build? Hard to tell the shape of it based on the technical drawing.
> https://www.plasticwatertanks.com/p/rqs24/sp0012-rt-12-gallon-rectangular-applicator-tank


I think that would work nicely. It looks to have about a 6.25" x 4.5" X 0.625" sump with the 3/4 drain on the bottom. This sort of configuration is likely to make it easier to drain the tank completely (as opposed to the more typical pickup tube). I recently rebuilt my sprayer using a cone-bottom tank, which was kind of a pain to mount, but it works great (also made by Ace-Roto, seems to be good build quality). What you found should be much more straight forward to mount. lol


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> it says sumped but cant tell if it actually is or not


i found some images on an amazon listing for hte tank: https://www.amazon.com/Ace-Roto-Mold-Rectangular-Applicator-SP0012-RT/dp/B00QB0O784 
looks like a really small sump area. it would work, but since the tank will be moving around when you use it, liquid may not settle there very easily


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

That tank looks great and superior to the one I used.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...


ABC, can we get some more pics of your spray rig?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sorry I don't really have anymore right now. Won't have any for a few weeks.

Here's. Video of me using it.

https://youtu.be/FYHAu1S1K0I


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Sorry I don't really have anymore right now. Won't have any for a few weeks.
> 
> Here's. Video of me using it.


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I'm interested in putting together a DIY spray rig this year. Wondering if I could start with this and mount it to a spreader frame and add a bar with nozzles?

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727346_200727346

Thinking about a 2-3 nozzle setup. Not sure if that pump will be sufficient, thoughts?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

You are going to want a 2+ gal/min pump for 2 or 3 nozzles like is on the 21 and 31 gallon Northstar tow behinds.


----------

